# Lens repair taking forever - option



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Background:*

I bought a used late model (smooth finish) sigma 30mm f1.4 lens.

Worked fine in MF mode (using live view at least) but not in AF mode (including Focus confirmation in MF mode)
usuable on my 7D at +18 MFA, unusable on my 600D for stills.

Submitted to supplier for repair 3 weeks ago, told today that it will be another 3 weeks before Sigma will look at it.

Have been offered a replacement used lens, but older version (fuzzy finish)

*Dilemma:*

Do I accept the older lens (potentially as old as 2005) which may have the same AF issue?

Do I wait and hope Sigma fix the lens I bought? (was in very nice condition with box, hood etc)

It's a lens I am quite keen to have in my kitbag and got it at a good price (thankfully with guarantee)

What would you do between these two options? Wait for the newer lens to be fixed, or take a (hopefully working) older copy of the lens instead?

N.B. Buying a 1DX and 35 f1.4L is not an option, so please don't be _that_ guy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2013)

If you don't have an urgent, burning need for a 30/1.4 lens, I'd wait for them to fix the nwere one you've bought. Sigma is somewhat notorious for AF issues, unfortunately.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

If its not a desperate need, I'd wait for it to be fixed.


----------



## Faxon (Feb 5, 2013)

You did not mention whether this is a warranty repair or not. If so, wait. It will be, except for cosmetics, as good as new when it gets back. As would any replacement they send you.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shop warranty, not manufacturer (although smooth finish lens should be 2011 at most so under 3 year ex warranty anyway)

I've had some nice sigmas and sime nasty sigmas.
They are canny at filling gaps in canons range, fast aps-c standard primes being one.

Think I'll wait for the serviced lens.


----------



## Menace (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally I'd wait for the newer lens to be repaired rather than accept the older one.

Cheers


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 6, 2013)

Love that doggy Menace.

Shop emailed today, the second sample they have isn't that brilliant, so the decision was made for me.

Hopefully the original lens will come back all happy, if not I'll get a refund and put it towards a Samyang 35mm instead.


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 6, 2013)

I would wait. Sigma has better build and QC for their new lenses. There is no reason to get a older version. Personal I prefer buy new lens because of the warranty service. I got my Sigma 50mm F/1.4 8 months ago. The Lens is brilliant when AFMA is 13. However, I still sent it back to Sigma last week for the focus adjustment service.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 6, 2013)

FWIW I always send my camera along with the lens that needs AF-hardware adjusment. I have sent only the lens, once, and it came out even worse.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 7, 2013)

I use the lens on two bodies, and i cant afford to be without one or both for 6 weeks, That the lens is way out on both suggests lens problem, if it comes back half decent on the rebel then great.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2013)

It sounds like a Catch 22. I had a issue come up with my Canon lens, and I needed it Now. I bought a new one which was fine, and sold the old one when it was fixed. I really did not lose money on the deal, since the olld one was used a few years.
Canon will give a loaner to CPS Platinum members in the USA if its going to take more than a few days. I'd think a dealer would also provide a loaner rather than loose a good customer. As far as sigma claiming that they are doing better with construction of new lenses, I'd take that with a grain of salt, they have made that claim for 20 years, so I'm skeptical.


----------



## sama (Feb 7, 2013)

Sigma 30 1.4 is now on sale with $200 instant rebate.

http://www.adorama.com/SG3014EOS.html

If return the faulty used one is possible, may be you could consider a new lens of the same model.


----------



## Menace (Feb 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Love that doggy Menace.



Thanks, her name is Ruby


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Shop got back, lens not fixable. Getting refund. 

Dilemma is now, do I just get the oldie 35mm f2.0 instead, or put it towards the Samyang 35mm f1.4?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Shop got back, lens not fixable. Getting refund.
> 
> Dilemma is now, do I just get the oldie 35mm f2.0 instead, or put it towards the Samyang 35mm f1.4?



new sigma 35 f1.4? i just got mine and it's brilliant
I can't believe haw sharp it is at f1.4


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 15, 2013)

Big step up cash wise, fancied the samyang for a while.

Bit stung by my recent sigma experience tbh.


----------

